# Fuel Economy improvement



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a 91 200 20vtq, and was wondering if there's anything I can do to get better economy (besides more moderate driving habits). I get ~25mpg on the interstate and around 20 around town with 93 octane gas.
I've noticed a lot of mods to improve performance, but was wondering if there are any that improve fuel economy with at least the same performance as stock.


----------



## jonbyrd (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Fuel Economy improvement (srvfan84)*

Hi srvfan,
I have read your above post.
We can increase the fuel economy by using the HHO fuel kit.It is nothing but the procedure of running a machine with electrolysis of water producing a Hydroxy gas.This can be done by a few alterations on the engine.
As the crude oil prices are increasing everyday,This would prove to be more useful.We dont even have to use any oil or gasoline and can get more efficiency with HHO fuel kit
_Modified by jonbyrd at 1:38 AM 6/24/2008_


_Modified by jonbyrd at 1:39 AM 6/24/2008_


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Fuel Economy improvement (jonbyrd)*

I saw a mythbusters episode on this and how this doesn't work.


----------

